
Fshell – Terminal Emulator App for Symbian OS - app4soft
https://sourceforge.net/projects/fshell
======
app4soft
_fshell_ was amazing (and still is!) app, and I must say it was one of the
most amazing Symbian 9.x app projects, but it released a little bit late.

Also, later it enhanced by desktop app for remote access & remote shell
program communication with Symbian OS devices where _fshell_ is
installed.[0,1]

 _fshell_ was like _Termux_ in our days is.

[0] [https://www.qt.io/blog/2011/04/15/introducing-
muxcons](https://www.qt.io/blog/2011/04/15/introducing-muxcons)

[1]
[https://sourceforge.net/projects/muxcons](https://sourceforge.net/projects/muxcons)

